# Kriegt Microsoft mit Windows 8 die Kurve? Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kriegt Microsoft mit Windows 8 die Kurve? Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

					Kriegt Microsoft mit Windows 8 die Kurve? Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Kriegt Microsoft mit Windows 8 die Kurve?".

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kriegt Microsoft mit Windows 8 die Kurve? Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*


----------



## Ramrod (8. September 2012)

Windows 8 wird es nicht schaffen an den Endkunden zu kommen. Ausgenommen die vorinstallierten FertigPCs und Notebooks mit Touchdisplay.
Warum sollte man Win7 aufgeben für Win8/Win7 Vista Edition.
Sehe da absolut keinen Sinn von Win7 auf Win8 umzusteigen da Ich keinen Touchfähigen Monitor habe und auch nicht vorhabe mir sowas zuzulegen.

Bei Vista gab es wenigstens noch den Grund der neuen DirectX Unterstützung.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (8. September 2012)

Nein W8 ist nur interessant für Kunden mit Tablet oder All-in-one Pc´s mit Touchscreen, daher fällt ein Großteil der Kunden mit "normalen" PC´s weg.


----------



## Spinal (8. September 2012)

Also vielleicht gibt es keinen Grund umzurüsten, aber da Win 8 vermutlich bei vielen neuen PCs dabei sein wird, wird es sicher dennoch gut in Umlauf gebracht werden. Außerdem spielt auch der Preis eine Rolle. Wenn der angenehm niedrig ausfallen sollte, kann man es sich ja mal anschauen 
Ich würde zb. gerne das Vista auf meinem Laptop gegen ein aktuelleres Windows austauschen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Ramrod (8. September 2012)

Dann schaff Dir jetzt Win7 Professional oder Ultimate bei eBay an. Da bekommst Du die ja schon richtig hinterher geschmissen jetzt wo Win8 angekündigt ist bzw. fast verkaufsfertig ist.


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. September 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Also vielleicht gibt es keinen Grund umzurüsten, aber da Win 8 vermutlich bei vielen neuen PCs dabei sein wird, wird es sicher dennoch gut in Umlauf gebracht werden. Außerdem spielt auch der Preis eine Rolle. Wenn der angenehm niedrig ausfallen sollte, kann man es sich ja mal anschauen
> Ich würde zb. gerne das Vista auf meinem Laptop gegen ein aktuelleres Windows austauschen.
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Die Preise sind afaik schon bekannt. 

Für Tablets und Geräte mit Touchscreen mag Windows 8 ja ganz nett und toll sein, aber für den klassischen Desktop-PC ist es dann doch weniger geeignet. Als Anwender hat man sicherlich nicht unbedingt Lust darauf, diese Kacheln erst zu entfernen. Mit der fehlenden Möglichkeit, auf diese von Anfang an zu verzichten, hat sich Microsoft selbst ein Bein gestellt. Aber die meisten DAUs werden sich Windoof 8 wohl dennoch anschaffen, bzw. es sowieso mit dem Fertig-PC erwerben. 

Wer weiß, vielleicht hat MS ja irgendwann noch ein Einsehen und macht es per Update wieder möglich, dass man auf diese Kaclen verzichten kann und ein ganz normales Startmenü zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## Abductee (8. September 2012)

Die Anzahl der fertig verkauften PC`s übersteigt bei weitem die Zahl derjenigen die ihn selber zusammenbauen und installieren.
Windows 8 wird sich durchsetzen.


----------



## Ramrod (8. September 2012)

Naja, die Kacheln entfernen und ein normales Startmenü geht ja jetzt schon durch diverse Tools. Aber warum sollte man Win8 so mit extra Tools bearbeiten das es aussieht wie Win7? Macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn, zumal beide Versionen von der Geschwindigkeit her sich Nix großartig geben.


----------



## Zombiez (8. September 2012)

Ist Win8 anders? Ja!
Ist es schlechter als Win7? Nein!

Win8 hat sich in vielen Sachen zu Win7 verbessert, wie Multimonitorbetrieb, Taskmanager etc.
Selbst wenn man es auf das Startmenü reduziert wie die meisten hier, ist es doch besser als Win7.
Wer sich länger als 5min mit Win8 beschäftigt wird feststellen, dass das neue Startmenü sich genauso aufrufen lässt wie in Win7 (nur der Button ist nicht permantent sichtbar) und alles kann was es in Win7 konnte (was jetzt nicht sehr viel war) und noch viel mehr. 

Bei Win7 musste mansich auch erst an die große Taskleiste gewöhnen. Missen möchte man diese jetzt nicht mehr genauso ist es mit dem Startmenu in Win8.

Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn Ihr in Win7 die ganze Zeit im Startmenü rumhängt macht Ihr irgendwas falsch!


----------



## Ramrod (8. September 2012)

Wie bitteschön öffnest Du denn sonst deine Spiele und Programme als über das Startmenü?
Soviel Platz wäre bei mir gar nicht möglich auf dem Desktop das dort für jedes Programm/Spiel nen Icon zum starten untergebracht wird.
Ich habe alleine schon über 20 Programme in meinen geordneten Menüs und dazu kommen noch zig Spiele.
Wo bitte musste man sich großartig umgewöhnen bei Vista und Win7. Vor allem frage Ich mich was Du mit großer Taskleiste meinst?

Die Symbolgröße in der Taskleiste kannst Du in Win7 auch kleiner stellen ohne ein extra Programme. (rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste und dann bei Ansicht auf Kleine Symbole klicken)


----------



## Zombiez (8. September 2012)

Deine Programme kannst du auch in Win8 im Startmenü öffnen...

Was fehlt dir den an Win8 im vergleich zu Win7? Das winzig kleine Startmenü lasse ich nicht gelten...


----------



## Ramrod (8. September 2012)

Fehlen tut mir im Endeffekt da Nix, da es mit Tools umständlich nachgerüstet werde kann so das man auch ohne Touchdisplay arbeiten kann. 
Aber warum sollte Ich das tun nur damit es bedienbar wird mit einem normalen PC? Und dann auch noch genauso aussieht wie Win7?

Und das winzig kleine Startmenü kannst Du auch in Win7 Groß machen.

Im übrigen bin Ich mit Windows seit 3.11 vertraut, egal ob Privat oder Beruflich.
Und Win8 hat es sich einfach verschissen mit dem Enduser ohne Touchdisplay.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. September 2012)

Ich habe alle Spiele und Tools als Symbol-Leiste in der Taskleiste - was bei Win8 ohne Umbauen iirc (gar) nicht geht.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Spiele und Tools als Symbol-Leiste in der Taskleiste - was bei Win8 ohne Umbauen iirc (gar) nicht geht.


 
Lade sie doch als App vom Micrsoft Store herunter.


----------



## ColorMe (8. September 2012)

Bei den Aussagen der PCGH-Redakteure frage ich mich doch ernsthaft, ob Windows8 überhaupt ausführlich getestet wurde. Schon in den fehlerhaften Benchmarks hat man gemerkt wie PCGH beim Thema Windows 8 tickt. Für eine professionelle Redaktion fehlt es mir einfach an objektiven Aussagen.

Das es kein Startmenü bzw. Startbutton gibt, stimmt so einfach nicht. Dieser ist jetzt nur dynamisch am linken unteren Ende platziert. Das Startmenü wurde durch die Modern UI ersetzt. Wenn jemand ernsthaft Windows 8 getestet hätte, wüsste er das es das Startmenü weiterhin gibt (drückt doch einfach mal F3, wer hätte es gedacht).
Ich teste Win8 seit der DP und finde kaum Dinge, welche bemängelt werden können. Das einzige was einem zu Beginn etwas aufstößt, ist die Tatsache sich umgewöhnen zu müssen, wobei der Grad der Umgewöhnung am Anfang größer erscheint, als er im Endeffekt ist. Wer heute noch glaubt Windows 8 wird ein Flop oder Dinge wie der Startbutton/Startmenü/abschaltbare Modern UI werden nachgerüstet, hat das ganze Konzept von Windows 8 nicht verstanden. Falls man dann noch Redakteur ist, darf man gern an seiner Kompetenz zweifeln (ja ich Maße mir diese Aussage an).
Ich finde es einfach nur noch traurig das die Community von PCGH oftmals in ihren Threads mehr Objektivität und Inhalt an den Tag legen, als die Artikel der Redakteure. Natürlich spricht das für eine sehr lobenswerte Community, zugleich jedoch auch für eine schlechte Redaktion.

Nur wenn der Fokus auf irgendwelchen Skyrim oder GTA-Mods liegt, darf man auch nicht sehr viel erwarten. Highlight war für mich ja vor kurzem dieser Artikel: iPhone 5: Komplett neue Form für das kommende Smartphone? wo die Quelle nicht mal annähernd durchgelesen, geschweigenden interpretiert wurde.


----------



## mic-86 (8. September 2012)

Zombiez schrieb:


> Deine Programme kannst du auch in Win8 im Startmenü öffnen...
> 
> Was fehlt dir den an Win8 im vergleich zu Win7? Das winzig kleine Startmenü lasse ich nicht gelten...


 na toll, berechtigte kritik willst du also nicht gelten lassen? dann braucht man ja gar nicht mehr diskutieren...

für mich ist das "kleine" startmenü nämlich genau der punkt der an win8 stört. bei win8 fühlt sich die bedienung für mich irgendwie gespalten an, als hätte man 2 völlig unterschiedliche betriebssysteme die hinten und vorne nicht zusammenpassen. bei win7 hingegen fügt sich alles gut ineinander. 
das alte startmenü ist klein und handlich, das neue übertrieben aufdringlich weil es den ganzen bildschirm ausfüllt. so bin ich mit win8 gezwungen ständig zwischen menü und desktop hin und herzuwechseln, wohingegen ich bei win7 alles schön zusammen hab. so kann ich zum beispiel bei win7 ganz bequem während ich grad im netz surfe schnell mal zb meinen mediaplayer für musik starten, ohne erst umständlich ins startmenü wecheln und wieder zurück zu müssen.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2012)

Wie bitte ich soll F3 drücken um ins Startmenu zu kommen?  Und wenn F3 nun mal von einer Funktion besetzt ist, z.B in einem Spiel? 
Die Windows-Taste ist die bei Win8 eigentlich noch aktiv oder wurde diese Funktion auf F3 geändert? Wenn ja, wie soll ich in einem Spiel auf den Desktop kommen, wenn F3 besetzt ist?


----------



## max00 (8. September 2012)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Bei den Aussagen der PCGH-Redakteure frage ich mich doch ernsthaft, ob Windows8 überhaupt ausführlich getestet wurde. Schon in den fehlerhaften Benchmarks hat man gemerkt wie PCGH beim Thema Windows 8 tickt. Für eine professionelle Redaktion fehlt es mir einfach an objektiven Aussagen.
> 
> Das es kein Startmenü bzw. Startbutton gibt, stimmt so einfach nicht. Dieser ist jetzt nur dynamisch am linken unteren Ende platziert. Das Startmenü wurde durch die Modern UI ersetzt. Wenn jemand ernsthaft Windows 8 getestet hätte, wüsste er das es das Startmenü weiterhin gibt (drückt doch einfach mal F3, wer hätte es gedacht).
> Ich teste Win8 seit der DP und finde kaum Dinge, welche bemängelt werden können. Das einzige was einem zu Beginn etwas aufstößt, ist die Tatsache sich umgewöhnen zu müssen, wobei der Grad der Umgewöhnung am Anfang größer erscheint, als er im Endeffekt ist. Wer heute noch glaubt Windows 8 wird ein Flop oder Dinge wie der Startbutton/Startmenü/abschaltbare Modern UI werden nachgerüstet, hat das ganze Konzept von Windows 8 nicht verstanden. Falls man dann noch Redakteur ist, darf man gern an seiner Kompetenz zweifeln (ja ich Maße mir diese Aussage an).
> ...



Ich finde, dass bei diesem Artikel die Objektivität nicht gefragt ist - es heißt ja "Das meinen die Redakteure ..." und da finde ich es schon angebracht, dass sie ihre persönliche, subjektive Meinung preis geben.

Zum Thema Windows 8:
Ich sehe für mich auch noch keinen Grund zum Umsteigen, die neue UI / Startmenü schreckt mich immer noch ab und deshalb - abwarten und Tee trinken (obwohl, eher Bier und Wasser).


----------



## hanfi104 (8. September 2012)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Bei den _Aussagen der PCGH-Redakteure_ frage ich mich doch ernsthaft, ob Windows8 überhaupt ausführlich getestet wurde. Schon in den fehlerhaften Benchmarks hat man gemerkt wie PCGH beim Thema Windows 8 tickt. Für eine professionelle Redaktion fehlt es mir einfach an _objektiven Aussagen._


 
Kriegt Microsoft mit Windows 8 die Kurve? Das _meinen die Redakteu__re_ zu einem aktellen Thema

Eine Meinung zu haben bedeutet immer das es Subjektiv ist, es ist egal wie nah mit welchen (nicht)Fakten sie gebildet wurde.

Windows 8 hat nur einen bessern Taskmanager, sonst ist es langweilig/ungewohnt/umständlich

Edit: Zu langsam


----------



## ColorMe (8. September 2012)

Das Problem welches ich habe ist weniger, dass die PCGH Redakteure in DIESEM Artikel ihre Meinung äußern. Mir geht es eher um die Meinungsmache, welche hier auf PCGH von den Redakteuren in anderen Artikeln zu Windows 8 gezielt verursacht wird. (Wie gesagt, siehe Windows 8 Benchmarks).
Dieser Artikel zeigt nur, wie subjektiv beeinflusst die ganzen anderen Artikel sind und sowas ist schlicht und ergreifend unprofessionell.



> Wie bitte ich soll F3 drücken um ins Startmenu zu kommen?  Und wenn F3 nun mal von einer Funktion besetzt ist, z.B in einem Spiel?
> Die Windows-Taste ist die bei Win8 eigentlich noch aktiv oder wurde diese Funktion auf F3 geändert? Wenn ja, wie soll ich in einem Spiel auf den Desktop kommen, wenn F3 besetzt ist?


Dies ist nur ein Shortcut. Erreichen kannst du es auch über die Charmbar indem du einfach auf den Suchen Button klickst. Aber was erkläre ich das jemanden, der scheinbar nicht eine Sekunde mit Windows 8 verbracht hat und einfach nur laut grölt...

PS: In einem Spiel funktionieren sowieso keine dieser Shortcuts...


----------



## Jochuter (8. September 2012)

Hi,

Win8 ist ein verbessertes Win7. Warum soll Microsoft die Kurve kriegen ? Schaut Euch doch mal im Serverbereich um - was gibt es da fast überall in den Firmen ? Na...
Also - Microsoft muß nicht die Kurve kriegen. Win 8 wird auch (oder gerade deswegen) mit den neuen Tabletts von MS Erfolg haben.
Außerdem läßt sich der Kachellook von Win8 durch nen Mausklick umschalten auf den "Desktop" - also wo ist das Problem ?

MfG


----------



## Research (8. September 2012)

Ich habe auf der IFA Windows 8 Phones getestet. Da Schimpfwörter automatisch zensiert werden, denkt euch an dieser Stelle bitte welche. Mit Android kann das nicht mithalten. Um Welten nicht. Selbst das IBoner macht das besser. Ja, auch diese habe ich, getestet. Berufs bedingt.


----------



## KrHome (8. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der fertig verkauften PC`s übersteigt  bei weitem die Zahl derjenigen die ihn selber zusammenbauen und  installieren. Windows 8 wird sich durchsetzen.


So wie Windows Vista? 



ColorMe schrieb:


> Wer heute noch glaubt Windows 8 wird ein Flop oder Dinge wie der Startbutton/Startmenü/abschaltbare Modern UI werden nachgerüstet, hat das ganze Konzept von Windows 8 nicht verstanden. Falls man dann noch Redakteur ist, darf man gern an seiner Kompetenz zweifeln (ja ich Maße mir diese Aussage an).


 Das Konzept von Win8 ist also möglichst wenig Informationen auf möglichst viel Raum unterzubringen? 

Wie oft denn noch?: Es ist unergonomisch. Man hat elendslange Mauswege. Kennst du diese riesigen Handys mit den riesigen Tasten für Rentner? Bingo! Nebenbei ist es hässlich.

Es geht nicht um den jetzt links unten versteckten Start Button. Es geht um das mangelhafte Gesamtkonzept. Du wirfst den Kritikern unzureichende Einarbeitung vor und verstehst selbst nichtmal was sie eigentlich kritisieren.


----------



## mic-86 (8. September 2012)

Jochuter schrieb:


> Win8 ist ein verbessertes Win7. Warum soll Microsoft die Kurve kriegen ? Schaut Euch doch mal im Serverbereich um - was gibt es da fast überall in den Firmen ? Na...


Linux oder BSD? 


Jochuter schrieb:


> Also - Microsoft muß nicht die Kurve kriegen. Win 8 wird auch (oder gerade deswegen) mit den neuen Tabletts von MS Erfolg haben.


äußerst fraglich...selbst wenn win8 für tablets geeignet sein mag, microsoft wird sich mit sicherheit schwer tun in dem bereich gegen die konkurrenz anzukommen.


Jochuter schrieb:


> Außerdem läßt sich der Kachellook von Win8 durch nen Mausklick umschalten auf den "Desktop" - also wo ist das Problem ?


das problem ist das "umschalten" ! es nervt einfach ständig hin und herzuschalten, ich will alles zusammen haben, so wie win7 das hat.


----------



## Abductee (8. September 2012)

KrHome schrieb:


> So wie Windows Vista?


 
Exakt, wieviele Fertig PC`s laufen denn bis heute noch mit Vista?
In meinem Bekanntenkreis wäre das über die Hälfte der Rechner.

Kein Ottonormalverbraucher kauft sich nachträglich zu seinem Win8 Fertigrechner noch eine Win7 Lizenz.


----------



## Research (8. September 2012)

Hat jemand auf der IFA WIn8 Tablets gesehen? Ich nicht. Auch die Phones waren rar gesät. Nur Vodafone hatte ne Handvoll. Wie gesagt, es war schrecklich.

Nun, die Leute würden ohne murren auch Linux nutzen. Sie müssten nur kurz gesagt bekommen wie Software installiert wird und wo Updates herkommen. Keiner würde dann Windows nachträglich kaufen.


----------



## hfb (8. September 2012)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Wer heute noch glaubt Windows 8 wird ein Flop oder Dinge wie der Startbutton/Startmenü/abschaltbare Modern UI werden nachgerüstet, hat das ganze Konzept von Windows 8 nicht verstanden.


 
Oh, das Konzept haben wir sehr wohl verstanden. Nur, wir mögen es nicht und hoffen, dass MS zurückrudert. 



ColorMe schrieb:


> Mir geht es eher um die Meinungsmache, welche hier auf PCGH von den Redakteuren in anderen Artikeln zu Windows 8 gezielt verursacht wird. (Wie gesagt, siehe Windows 8 Benchmarks).
> Dieser Artikel zeigt nur, wie subjektiv beeinflusst die ganzen anderen Artikel sind und sowas ist schlicht und ergreifend unprofessionell.


 
Hm, weil sie also zu anderen Ergebnissen kommen wie du, sind sie unprofessionell und betreiben Meinungsmache?
Könnte es nicht einfach daran liegen, dass Win8 wirklich vieles falsch macht?


----------



## mic-86 (8. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Exakt, wieviele Fertig PC`s laufen denn bis heute noch mit Vista?
> In meinem Bekanntenkreis wäre das über die Hälfte der Rechner.


 also so viele sollten es glaub ich nicht mehr sein. ich selbst nutze es zwar noch, weils mir ehrlich gesagt besser als win7 gefällt, aber damit bin ich wohl recht alleine. 
wenn ich mich in meinem bekanntenkreis umsehe, beträgt die verbreitung von vista vielleicht noch 1% wenns hoch kommt.


----------



## docdent (9. September 2012)

Also erst mal Glückwunsch, dass ihr es geschafft habt, die Redakteure neu abzulichten, diesmal richtig fokussiert  !

Ich finde Eure weitgehend einhellige *subjektive* (und das war ja auch so gekennzeichnet) eher negative Beurteilung verständlich, nachdem ich eine Stunde mit Win8 herumgespielt habe. Für Windows-7-Benutzer bringt Windows 8 keinen wirklich großen Mehrwehrt und die Bedienung am Desktop-PC ist nicht wirklich der Brüller.

Man muss das strategisch sehen: Neu-PCs werden eh mit Windows 8 verkauft und der avisierte günstige Update-Preis wird wohl sehr viele XP- und auch etliche Vista- und manche Win-7-Nutzer zum Update bewegen und so könnte die Zahl der Windows-8-Installationen recht schnell respektable Höhen erreichen.

Dann lohnt sich es eher, Apps zu entwickeln, und darum geht es eigentlich für Microsoft. Wer interessiert sich sonst für Windows-8-Phones oder -Tablets, wenn es keine Apps dafür gibt? Aber wer entwickelt Apps für Geräte, die erst auf den Markt kommen? Also müssen die PC-Nutzer als Zählkunden für die App-Entwickler herhalten, damit Microsoft letztlich doch noch den Einsteig in den Mobilmarkt schafft. Der wirkliche Nutzen der Windows-8-Oberfäche für PCs ist dabei eigentlich nur drittrangig.


----------



## Das Daub (9. September 2012)

Windows 8 wird der Hammer 
Bei uns freuen sich die Kunden auch schon auf Windows 8 
Endlich bekomme ich die Kacheln auch auf den PC 
Einer der genialsten Erfindungen seit der Mouse


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. September 2012)

Jochuter schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Win8 ist ein verbessertes Win7. Warum soll Microsoft die Kurve kriegen ? Schaut Euch doch mal im Serverbereich um - was gibt es da fast überall in den Firmen ? Na...


 
... Linux! Und Win 8 wird das bestimmt nicht ändern ^^


----------



## Das Daub (9. September 2012)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> ... Linux!


Du meinst Windows


----------



## Research (9. September 2012)

Nein, auf vielen Servern läuft Linux.


----------



## Das Daub (9. September 2012)

Auf den meisten Servern läuft aber Windows...


----------



## Research (9. September 2012)

Nope. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#Servers

Je nach Bereich sieht MS kein Licht mehr. Eigentlich nirgendwo. Linux übertrumpft MS überall.


----------



## Das Daub (9. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Nope. Usage share of operating systems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Je nach Bereich sieht MS kein Licht mehr.


Naja, vor kurzem hab ich noch gelesen das MS Marktführer bei den Servern ist und in letzter Zeit immer beliebter wird.
Viele Firmen gehen von Linux weg.


----------



## Research (9. September 2012)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Markzführer, wann war das? Vor Unix?
Redhead hat letztes Jahr einen Rekordumsatz gemacht. Und die machen nur SuSe.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Operating_systems_used_on_top_500_supercomputers.svg

Sehe hier kein Windows.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. September 2012)

Die Redaktion sieht es ähnlich, wie viele User hier im Forum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da haben wohl einige aus der Pro Win 8 Fraktion den Thread noch nicht gefunden...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hfb (9. September 2012)

Frag mich auch, wo sie bleiben.
Andererseits, Daubi ist hier, unterhaltsamer kann es eigentlich nicht mehr werden.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. September 2012)

hfb schrieb:


> Frag mich auch, wo sie bleiben.
> Andererseits, Daubi ist hier, unterhaltsamer kann es eigentlich nicht mehr werden.


 Zurücklehnen und vorbereitet sein...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Alles andere zieht nur unnötige moderative Maßnahmen nach sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## violinista7000 (9. September 2012)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Bei den Aussagen der PCGH-Redakteure frage ich mich doch ernsthaft, ob Windows8 überhaupt ausführlich getestet wurde. Schon in den fehlerhaften Benchmarks hat man gemerkt wie PCGH beim Thema Windows 8 tickt. Für eine professionelle Redaktion fehlt es mir einfach an objektiven Aussagen.
> 
> Das es kein Startmenü bzw. Startbutton gibt, stimmt so einfach nicht. Dieser ist jetzt nur dynamisch am linken unteren Ende platziert. Das Startmenü wurde durch die Modern UI ersetzt. Wenn jemand ernsthaft Windows 8 getestet hätte, wüsste er das es das Startmenü weiterhin gibt (drückt doch einfach mal F3, wer hätte es gedacht).
> Ich teste Win8 seit der DP und finde kaum Dinge, welche bemängelt werden können. Das einzige was einem zu Beginn etwas aufstößt, ist die Tatsache sich umgewöhnen zu müssen, wobei der Grad der Umgewöhnung am Anfang größer erscheint, als er im Endeffekt ist. Wer heute noch glaubt Windows 8 wird ein Flop oder Dinge wie der Startbutton/Startmenü/abschaltbare Modern UI werden nachgerüstet, hat das ganze Konzept von Windows 8 nicht verstanden. Falls man dann noch Redakteur ist, darf man gern an seiner Kompetenz zweifeln (ja ich Maße mir diese Aussage an).
> ...



Ich sage dir nur eines: Auch Schwergewichte, wie Gabe Newell von Valve haben win8 stark kritisert.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. September 2012)

Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch, das ein Konzern wie Samsung vorspringt und den Käufern ihrer All-in-One-PCs einen eigenen Startmenüersatz anbietet. Die scheinen bei dem Thema auch anderer Meinung zu sein als MS, die ja glauben , _das Startmenü in der alten Form_ [diese Formulierung ist extra so gewählt, um klarzustellen, daß mir bewußt ist, daß MS den TUIFKAM-Startscreen als Ersatz "anbietet"] wäre überflüssig. Da wundert es mich nicht, daß viele User dies anders sehen.


----------



## Schiassomat (9. September 2012)

Ich denke dass Win 8 sicherlich kein schlechtes OS sein wird nur sollte Microsoft dem Endkunden die Wahl lassen welches Design er benutzt, Metro geht auf einem desktop Pc mal gar nicht, auf einem HTPC hingegen könnte ich es mir gut vorstellen und auf Tablet`s und Smartphones sowieso.


----------



## Technojunky (9. September 2012)

Ramrod schrieb:


> Wie bitteschön öffnest Du denn sonst deine Spiele und Programme als über das Startmenü?
> Soviel Platz wäre bei mir gar nicht möglich auf dem Desktop das dort für jedes Programm/Spiel nen Icon zum starten untergebracht wird.
> Ich habe alleine schon über 20 Programme in meinen geordneten Menüs und dazu kommen noch zig Spiele.
> Wo bitte musste man sich großartig umgewöhnen bei Vista und Win7. Vor allem frage Ich mich was Du mit großer Taskleiste meinst?
> ...



und genau da is das win8 menü geil  du machst dir einfach ne gruppe mit kacheln wo nur spiele sind... ich hab die win8 pro version schon (msdnaa sei dank ) und würd es auf jeden fall weiter empfehlen. am anfang hatte ich zwar nen paar probs mit bf3 aber die ham sich dann auch verflüchtigt^^ ich denke wer sich mit win8 nen bisl beschäftigt wird auch die vorteile sehen, wenn man umsteigt... und dies dann auch tun^^


----------



## ColorMe (9. September 2012)

> Wie oft denn noch?: Es ist unergonomisch. Man hat elendslange Mauswege. Kennst du diese riesigen Handys mit den riesigen Tasten für Rentner? Bingo! Nebenbei ist es hässlich.



Welcher Mausweg ist denn länger? Ich kann an den oberen Bildschirmrand gehen und ein Fenster kurz nach unten ziehen, damit es geschlossen wird. Was ist daran länger? Das du jetzt statt links, rechts zum herunterfahren an den Bildschirmrand musst ist wohl auch "länger"?
Leute, verbringt wenigstens mal einige Wochen mit einem Test und macht euch eine Meinung anstatt immer gleich wie der Pöbel Heugabel und Fackel heraus zu holen und der Masse hinterher zu schreien, die nichts anderes macht.

Mit Windows 8 hast du einfach keine längeren Mauswege und das es nicht intuitiv ist stimmt auch nicht. Allein die Tatsache dir Favoriten in Tiles anlegen zu können, spart enorm Zeit. So was merkt man aber erst, wenn man es ausprobiert und nicht wie viele hier einfach nur mal 1,2 Videos auf Youtube anschaut und sich dadurch eine Meinung bildet. 

PS: Dann findest du Windows 7 und Office seit 2003 auch hässlich. Denn der Startbildschirm ist nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil von Windows 8.



> Wie gesagt, es war schrecklich.


Das du Android magst und auf Ruckel-Zuckel stehst hast du nun schon mehr als genug deutlich gemacht. Danke dir dafür. 

PS: Jemand der Wikipedia scheinbar ernsthaft als Quelle angibt ist wohl sowieso nicht sehr ernst zu nehmen...



> Exakt, wieviele Fertig PC`s laufen denn bis heute noch mit Vista?


Und was war denn an Vista ach so schlecht? Selbst zum Release lies es sich mit anständiger Hardware vernünftig bedienen und seit dem SP1 wurde auch der Hardwarehunger etc. verbessert. Das Windows7 nur ein größeres SP für Vista war, hat bis heute nicht einmal die Hälfte begriffen.



> Ich sage dir nur eines: Auch Schwergewichte, wie Gabe Newell von Valve haben win8 stark kritisert.


Das Valve generell gegen Fortschritt ist, zeigen sie doch schon bei der Source Engine. ;D
Abgesehen davon ist klar, dass ich den Leuten, welche ich meine Software verkaufen möchte nicht unangenehm durch gegenläufige Aussagen auffallen möchte. Sicherlich ist auch etwas Angst dabei, das einige Spiele zukünftig nicht mehr über Steam vertrieben werden, sondern gleich über den Windows8 Marketplace... Aber sowas fällt natürlich alles überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. September 2012)

Mit dem Design ist da für Nutzer von Maus und Tastatur nichts zu retten. 
Mobil sehe ich da schon große Chancen aber ich bleibe bei Win7 bei meinem Desktop.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. September 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich sage dir nur eines: Auch *Schwergewichte*, *wie Gabe Newell* von Valve haben win8 stark kritisert.


----------



## hwk (9. September 2012)

Ich hab die RTM von Windows 8 Professional  auf meinem Laptop am laufen und muss sagen, dass ich nach anfänglichen Zweifel doch sehr positiv überrascht bin. Das OS ist relativ flott und das Modern UI (Metro) ist im Prinzip auch nichts anderes als ein Startmenü das jetzt halt den ganzen Bildschirm füllt. Wenn man sich ein wenig eingewöhnt hat kann man damit gut arbeiten und ich werde auch auf dem Desktop, sobald die Kompatibilität mit einigen Programmen verbessert wurde, umsteigen.

Sobald man einmal nach dem Boot auf dem Desktop war, kann man auch bequem zwischen "Startseite" und Desktop hin und her wechseln indem man die Windows Taste drückt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. September 2012)

Interessant, was man hier lesen darf: Kritik an Windows 8 ist also nicht objektiv und wenn etwas unter Windows 8 nicht läuft, ist das die Schuld des Testers. Ich sage: nein. Windows 8 ist unter der Haube gut, aber das GUI ist Geschmackssache und ein Reifeprozess bei der Kompatibilität muss ebenfalls noch eintreten. Und genau so haben wir das auch im aktuellen Heft-Special geschrieben.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso einige den neuen Taskmanager als unfassbare Neuerung herausstellen?
Wer benutzt den denn bitte?
Ich nutze ihn nur wenn ich muss weil sich ein Programm nicht beenden lässt. Dann starte ich den und kille den Prozess. Sonst brauche ich den nicht. Mir also egal ob der optisch besser aussieht oder mehr Informationen zeigt. Meine Informationen über das System bekomme ich durch die Gadgets auf der Sidebar. Da Microsoft die aber mit Windows 8 entsorgt hat und mich zu Apps zwingen will ist das alleine schon das Todesurteil für Windows 8 auf dem Desktop.


----------



## Research (9. September 2012)

Nichts was Win7 nicht auch könnte. MS müsste es nur wollen.


----------



## hfb (9. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso einige den neuen Taskmanager als unfassbare Neuerung herausstellen?
> Wer benutzt den denn bitte?
> Ich nutze ihn nur wenn ich muss weil sich ein Programm nicht beenden lässt. Dann starte ich den und kille den Prozess. Sonst brauche ich den nicht. Mir also egal ob der optisch besser aussieht oder mehr Informationen zeigt. Meine Informationen über das System bekomme ich durch die Gadgets auf der Sidebar. Da Microsoft die aber mit Windows 8 entsorgt hat und mich zu Apps zwingen will ist das alleine schon das Todesurteil für Windows 8 auf dem Desktop.


 
Exakt genau so mach ich es auch. 

Und zu dem Spiele-starten-über Kacheln-ist geil: Ich habe gut über 200 Spiele auf dem Rechner, im Startmenü schön sortiert in Unterordnern nach Genre und Franchise. Zeigt mir bitte, wie das mit Kacheln gehen soll. 
Klappt auf meiner XBox 2 mit den 10-12 Spielen, die ich drauf hab, schon hinten und vorne nicht.
Das Live-Kachel-Konzept an sich ist ja schon grober Unfug. Es nervt, wenn ich extra die Internetverbindung anwerfen muss, nur damit die hässlichen Kacheln dann mit Inhalt gefüllt werden können. Abgesehen davon, dass die 
Internetverbindung hier nicht immer funktioniert, und ja, ich wohne in der Stadt.


----------



## Locuza (9. September 2012)

Technojunky schrieb:


> ich denke wer sich mit win8 nen bisl beschäftigt wird auch die vorteile sehen, wenn man umsteigt... und dies dann auch tun^^


Und die Nachteile voll in die Fresse bekommen...



ColorMe schrieb:


> Welcher Mausweg ist denn länger? Ich kann an den oberen Bildschirmrand gehen und ein Fenster kurz nach unten ziehen, damit es geschlossen wird. Was ist daran länger? Das du jetzt statt links, rechts zum herunterfahren an den Bildschirmrand musst ist wohl auch "länger"?
> Leute, verbringt wenigstens mal einige Wochen mit einem Test und macht euch eine Meinung anstatt immer gleich wie der Pöbel Heugabel und Fackel heraus zu holen und der Masse hinterher zu schreien, die nichts anderes macht.
> 
> Mit Windows 8 hast du einfach keine längeren Mauswege und das es nicht intuitiv ist stimmt auch nicht. Allein die Tatsache dir Favoriten in Tiles anlegen zu können, spart enorm Zeit. So was merkt man aber erst, wenn man es ausprobiert und nicht wie viele hier einfach nur mal 1,2 Videos auf Youtube anschaut und sich dadurch eine Meinung bildet.


Und wenn man W8 länger als 10 Minuten testet, dann merkt man auch wie schlecht es ist. Thumbs up for Vorwürfe. 

Das was du erzählst ist nicht richtig. Die Mauswege sind zum Teil schrecklich länger geworden. Also die Beschützer von W8 quasseln manchmal genau so viele Unwahrheiten raus, wie die Hater-Fraktion.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie es beim Benutzerwechsel mit der Maus aussieht, will ich gar nicht zeigen. Außerdem wie hfb unten schon geschrieben hat, gibt es keine verschachtelnden Menüs und wenn ich auf "Alle Apps" für die Übersicht bei der Suche klicken will, muss ich erst einmal die Suchspalte wieder wegklicken, um an die Übersichtsfunktion heran zu kommen. Das ist also intuitiv? Wenn ich bei der Wetter-App scrollen will und meine Maus einfach nur nach links oder rechts hauen will, dann ist es intuitiv, dass ich das bei der linken Seite des Bildschirmes nicht machen kann, weil ich dann auf den Desktop wechsel. Ja das ist intuitiv. Wenn ich mal eine App offen habe und auf einen Opera-Button klicken will oder auf den Firefox button, dann ist es intuitiv das mir die App-Vorschau das Gelingen verhindert. Yes. 
Es ist intuitiv Freelancer mit der Maus zu spielen, von einer Ecke zur anderen. Yes. Es ist intuitiv keine Auswahl mehr von Oben beim Desktop ziehen zu können, weil das die shut-down Funktion auslöst. Auch ja.
Ich könnte die Liste mit vielen weiteren Dingen noch füllen, aber das ist Zeitverschwendung bei hart gesonnenen W8 Lovern, weil keiner von den 2-4 Leuten denen ich eine Liste vor die Augen gehauen habe, darauf jemals geantwortet hat. 
Bitte hört doch mal auf so etwas daher zu schreiben und den Kack zu verteidigen, wo Dummheit an jeder Ecke programmiert wurde.
Danke. 

Ohne Touchscreen ist das Teil mitunter schrecklich zu bedienen. 



hfb schrieb:


> Exakt genau so mach ich es auch.
> 
> Und zu dem Spiele-starten-über Kacheln-ist geil: Ich habe gut über 200 Spiele auf dem Rechner, im Startmenü schön sortiert in Unterordnern nach Genre und Franchise. Zeigt mir bitte, wie das mit Kacheln gehen soll.
> Klappt auf meiner XBox 2 mit den 10-12 Spielen, die ich drauf hab, schon hinten und vorne nicht.
> Das Live-Kachel-Konzept an sich ist ja schon grober Unfug. Es nervt, wenn ich extra die Internetverbindung anwerfen muss, nur damit die hässlichen Kacheln dann mit Inhalt gefüllt werden können.


This!


----------



## ColorMe (9. September 2012)

Zu deinem "tollen" Screenshot  Die Charmbar ist auch über rechts unten zu erreichen. 
Und JA man muss einen Klick mehr machen. Das möchte ich auch gar nicht erst schön reden, obwohl ich meinen Rechner am Tag maximal 2x Herunter fahre...
Vielleicht gibt es bald eine "Herunterfahren-App" wie für Omnimo. 

Den Rest verstehe ich nur teilweise. Liegt auch sehr an deinem Ausdruck. Was zum Beispiel ist "Wenn ich bei der Wetter-App scrollen will und meine Maus einfach nur nach links oder rechts hauen will"?
Von welchen Opera-Button/Firefox-Button sprichst du? (Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich beide Browser nicht mehr benutze) Würde mich aber sehr gern interessieren wo da ein Problem ist. 


> Es ist intuitiv Freelancer mit der Maus zu spielen, von einer Ecke zur anderen.


Verstehe ich auch nicht was du unter "Freelancer" meinst. Würde mich wundern, wenn du Windows nicht über Fensterecken bedienst. Bei mir sind die Systemelemente wie Schließen etc. auch im Windows 7 in der Ecke...
Bei der Funktion eine Auswahl von oben nach unten zu schieben kann ich nur bedingt zustimmen. Die schließen Funktion aktiviert sich doch nur bei Apps und die sind meines Wissens im Vollbild, bzw. im geteilten Bildschirm anzeigbar oder verwechsel ich hier etwas?

Wie gesagt, ich bemängele auch einige Dinge an Windows 8 und ich bin sicherlich kein "Lover" eines OS. Jedoch wird Windows 8 bisher fast nur auf Modern UI reduziert und das wird dem OS einfach nicht gerecht. Der Rest scheint aber ja wahrscheinlich so gut zu sein, dass es darüber keinen Redebedarf gibt.



> Es nervt, wenn ich extra die Internetverbindung anwerfen muss


Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert. Sowas haben eben Livetiles an sich... Dir müsste Android und Windows Phone ja total gegen den Strich gehen.


----------



## Research (9. September 2012)

Selbst mit Touchscrenn isses Mist. Und ja. Auf der IFA getestet.


----------



## Locuza (9. September 2012)

@ ColorMe

 Ich finde das blinken von unten mega gay oder ich mach es schnell und führe meine Maus erst einmal unwissend irgendwo in der Charm-Bar bevor das Fenster sich zeigt, aber wem das nichts ausmacht spart sich viel. An der Zickzackführung bei der Bedienung ändert das dennoch nichts. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Wetter-App. Man scrollt ja horizontal und nicht mehr vertikal. Links und Rechts sind die Pfeile und den linken Pfeil muss ich präzise anklicken, ansonsten lande ich auf dem Desktop. Jetzt gibt es Gott sei dank das Mausrad, aber die Wettertemperaturen sind in der Mitte der App auch scrollbar, nämlich vertikal und dann gibt es manchmal einen Stopper. Das alles hat kein großes Gewicht, aber es zeigt schon einmal wie Dumm einige Sachen implantiert wurden und das die Mouse-Over Ecken einer der dümmsten Sachen sind, die man implantieren konnte, da Doppelfunktionen jetzt existieren. 

Mit Opera und FF-Button meinte ich das Funktions-Menü Oben Links. 
http://www8.pcmag.com/media/images/252138-firefox-button.jpg

Mit Freelancer meine ich, dass einige Funktionen in 1-3 Ecken und 1-2 Oberflächen gesplittet wurden. 
Will ich mich mit der Maus abmelden, muss ich nach unten Links und zur "Modern"-UI wechseln oder über die Charm-Bar und dann nach Rechts oben auf meinen Account. 
Das war alles damals schön zusammengefasst. Da es jetzt jetzt zwei Taskbars gibt, darf ich mich mehr mit der Verwaltung und der Übersicht bei Programmen prügeln.

Mit der Auswahl beim Desktop meinte ich die Icon-Auswahl. Ich kann von oben keine Auswahl mehr ziehen, weil der Desktop als App definiert ist und sich die shut-down Funktion löst, wenn ich von oberen Bildschirmrand klicke und nach unten ziehe. 

Weist du, es löst bei mir Krämpfe aus, wenn man dann meint die Mauswege haben sich nicht verlängert und es lässt sich alles wunderbar wie bisher intuitiv bedienen. Ich verstehe nicht, wie Leute mit den ganzen Sachen dealen können.
Diese Faust-Großen Kacheln. Auf dem W8 Phone gibt es jetzt wenigstens 3 verschiedene Größen und ich muss auf dem PC mit 2 leben?
Ich kann nicht mehrere Kacheln auswählen und verschieben, sondern muss das alles einzeln machen. 
So Grundfunktionen bei der Bedienung sind nicht vorhanden.

Ich könnte den Konzern erschlagen, für das Stück "@'~*" was sie erschaffen haben. Die "Modern" (Reine Blasphemie in Bezug auf Moderne, in meinen Augen) -UI ist für mich augenkrebserregend und die ganze Gestaltung ebenfalls, aber MS geht den Weg eines eher geschlossenen Systems. Friss oder Stirb. Selber darf ich wenig am Style verändern. Aero-Glass wurde abgeschafft. 
Bei W7 hat noch jeder die Wahl, ob er Transparenz haben will oder nicht, bei W8 habe ich nicht die Wahl. 
Man ist als "PC-Mensch" auf Windows angewiesen und genau mit W8 hat MS sich einige Patzer geleistet und schreibt mir viele Sachen vor, gegen die ich nichts unternehmen kann, außer auf Hacks zu warten und ich finde das ist nicht Sinn der Sache. 

Ich denke es gibt verständliche Gründe, wieso W8 bei einigen Usern tiefe Abscheu verursacht.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. September 2012)

Daß sich viele gerade an der "Metro"-UI so reiben, könnte zum einen damit in Zusammenhang stehen, daß deren Einführung an einen gewissen Zwang gekoppelt ist. Zum anderen, daß die Bedienung nicht stimmig wirkt, da diese neue UI nicht einmal einen Dateibrowser mitbringt und für Systemeinstellungen vieles andere ein ständiger Wechsel auf den Desktop erfolgt. Elegant sieht für mich jedenfalls anders aus (sind strenggenommen ziemlich exakt 180°).


----------



## ColorMe (9. September 2012)

@Locuza

Also dieses Firefox/Opera-Problem sehe ich weniger bei Windows. Ich denke da wird Opera und Mozilla sich noch etwas einfallen lassen. 
Das mit dem Scrollen sehe ich allerdings auch ähnlich wie du. Ich bin auch der Ansicht man sollte das Scrollen auch vertikal (ähnlich des Windows-Phones) dem User ermöglichen. Zusätzlich sollen man auch die Möglichkeit besitzen die Kacheln mehr zu personalisieren (Farbe, Form). Meine Meinung nach wäre es gut, wenn man eine 1:3 Kachel hätte, welche man vertikal scrollen könnte. Selbst mit der 1:2 Kachel (welche bereits vorhanden ist) kann man leben, jedoch sollte es möglich sein vertikal zu scrollen.
Ich bin auch jemand der der sehr wenig Scrollt, wenn dann drücke ich das Scrollrad und bewege die Maus. Diese Funktion würde ich mir gern überall wünschen.
Das Man Aero Glass abgeschafft hat finde ich verständlich und muss dazu noch sagen, dass ich dies sehr lobe. Gerade beim Arbeiten mit mehreren Fenstern, hebt sich nun das aktuelle viel deutlicher in der Farbe vom nicht aktivierten ab. Das habe ich seit XP vermisst.

Das es bisher noch keinen Dateibrowser usw. gibt, bedeutet nicht, dass dieser über Apps usw. nachgereicht wird. Ähnlich Android/Windows Phone/iOS ist das genau der Vorteil des Stores/Places. Man kann auch dort Windowsfunktionen, die vielleicht nicht jeder brauch herunterladen (abgesehen davon gibt es noch zig weitere Vorteile eines Marketplaces).

Um nochmal kurz zu den Mauswegen zu kommen. Ich finde nicht, dass diese sich merklich in der "Desktop-App" verschlimmert haben. Es ist einfach nur zu beginn ein sehr ungewohntes verhalten, welches man an den Tag legt.

Zu deinem Auswahlproblem auf dem Desktop: Ist mir wirklich bisher überhaupt nicht aufgefallen da ich meist bei einer Markierung nie bis zum Bildschirmrand gehe (muss man ja auch nicht). Jedoch kann das Nutzer mit ähnlichem Nutzungsverhalten wie deinem sicherlich stören.


Ich will auch nicht behaupten alles sei einfacher oder besser. Es ist aber nun einfach neu. Gib deine Mutti ein Android in die Hand und sie wird damit genau so wenig zu Beginn zurecht kommen, wie mit Windows 8. MS versucht eben die Ebenen von Tablet/Phone/Desktop zu verschmelzen und diesen Weg finde ich, sind sie sehr gut gegangen. Das noch nicht alles 100% toll und super ist, sagt denke ich Niemand (außer vielleicht MS selbst). Aber es ist bisher das fortschrittlichste OS auf dem Markt.
Was natürlich noch fehlt ist die Konsistenz sowohl im Layout als auch von der Bedienung. Dies liegt allerdings nicht nur an MS sondern auch an den anderen Softwareanbietern.

An der Modern UI störe ich mich auch nicht beim arbeiten, abgesehen davon, dass ich sie so gut wie nie zu Gesicht bekomme. Immerhin habe ich meine Zeit am Rechner noch nie wirklich im Startmenü verbracht. Und dort wo ich mir sowas immer gewünscht habe (z.B. auf der Couch 6m vom TV entfernt) finde ich sie hervorragend. Die Schrift ist schön groß und es lässt sich mega einfach von dort bedienen.  Aus diesem Grund glaube ich auch, dass es nie ein Mediacenter 8 geben wird. Diese Funktionen werden einfach als App implementiert und lassen sich dann über die ModernUI bequem anwählen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. September 2012)

Es gibt aber ein WMC 8. Muß diesmal nur über "Features zu Windows 8 hinzufügen" integriert werden und verlangt nach einem Pruduktschlüssel, den man von MS bekommt. So, wie es bisher ausschaut, ist dies sogar kostenlos.


----------



## hwk (9. September 2012)

Eure Diskussion um die Mauswege zeigt mir nur... dass viele nicht wissen, dass sehr vieles mit der Tastatur angenehmer zu bedienen ist über Shortcuts etc  zum Herunterfahren kann man z.B. auch Alt+F4 auf dem Desktop Drücken! Mach ich bei Windows 8 zumindest aufm Laptop :x
Ich denke jeder sollte für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er mit Windows 8 klar kommt oder nicht. Da muss man keinen Glaubenskrieg draus machen...


----------



## ColorMe (9. September 2012)

> dass viele nicht wissen, dass sehr vieles mit der Tastatur angenehmer zu bedienen ist über Shortcuts etc


ECHT? DANKE DAS DU UNS BELEHRT HAST 
Stell dir vor, meine Fernbedienung hat sogar ein Knopf, da brauch ich nicht mal ein Tastenkürzel. WAHNSINN!



> Es gibt aber ein WMC 8. Muß diesmal nur über "Features zu Windows 8 hinzufügen" integriert werden und verlangt nach einem Pruduktschlüssel, den man von MS bekommt. So, wie es bisher ausschaut, ist dies sogar kostenlos.



Nein gibt es nicht. Es gibt das WMC7 welches einfach nur per Produktschlüssel hinzufügbar ist.


----------



## Locuza (9. September 2012)

@ ColorMe

Wir haben 2 Funktionen, (App-Vorschau/Charm-Bar) und MS hat 4 Ecken dafür geopfert und lässt einen Layer darüber laufen, wo seit 20 Jahren keiner war und natürlich jeder schon Buttons, Pfeile und Menüpunkte eingebaut hat. 
Das führt dazu, dass die Vorschau Funktionen verdeckt oder sichtbar ist, wenn ich sie nicht brauche. In dem Sinne hätte sich MS auf jeweils 1 Ecke für eine Funktion einigen müssen oder sich etwas anderes einfallen lassen, als dass jetzt 20 Jahre Software sich den blöden Ideen von MS anpassen sollen. Auf dem Tablet ist das nur ein Wischer, aber auf dem PC stört so etwas.  

Zu der 1/2 Kachel, damit leben ist schön, aber ich würde auch gerne etwas haben, womit ich gerne lebe und das wäre eher eine 1/3 Kachel. Wieso wird so etwas auf dem Smartphone angeboten, aber auf dem PC, wo es eine sehr sensitive Maus gibt und man keine Wurstfinger hat, nicht? Da fehlt bisher einfach was und auch das ich mehrere Tiles nicht wählen kann und verschieben. 

Wie man die Abschaffung von Aero Glass befürwortet werde ich auch nicht verstehen. Ich meine damals hatte man die Wahl, wie man es gerne haben will, jetzt nicht mehr. Gerne hat man jetzt volle Farben als Standard, aber Transparenz darf ich scheinbar nicht mehr einschalten, 3D-Flip gibt es auch nicht mehr usw. 
Man hat mir Optionen weggenommen und das kritisiere ich jedenfalls. 

Weiter möchte ich aber deine Relativierungversuche aufgreifen. " Merklich verschlimmert". Davor hieß es noch es habe sich nichts verschlimmert. Es ist Fakt das einige Wege deutlich länger oder "zackiger" geworden sind und das mit "Gewohnheit" abspeisen zu wollen, finde ich eher schwach. Ich merke das sehr gut, wenn man in den Energiesparmodus wechselt oder den Benutzer switched. Mich nervt das hin und her. 

Thema Auswahl: Sollte man vergessen, dass ist nur eine Beleidigung der Bedienung in jeder Hinsicht und das wohl schon seit W7 und Vista. Blöde Heinis die das designed und definiert haben. 

Zum Mutti Beispiel: Es muss nicht für Idioten konzipiert sein, es darf gerne ungewohnt sein, aber es muss sinnvoll und bedacht zu bedienen sein. Es dürfen einfach keine Inkonsistenzen auftreten. Das ist der springende Punkt. 
Oft hört man "Gewohnheit", aber das ist es nicht. 

Ich finde das Konzept welches MS vorschwebt super, aber die Implantation und das Design schrecklich. W8 ist nur ein Zwischenschritt und als solcher wird er von mir zurecht gehatet und geflamed, da sich noch viele Inkonsistenzen und undurchdachte Funktionen befinden, ich aber ein "Vollpreis-Produkt" vor die Füße geworfen bekomme. Ich finde das geht so nicht. Entweder macht man es behutsam Schritt für Schritt oder man kommt mit der Keule wie MS und muss mit der Kritik leben, bis man es mit dem nächsten OS ausgebügelt hat.


----------



## hwk (9. September 2012)

ColorMe schrieb:


> ECHT? DANKE DAS DU UNS BELEHRT HAST
> Stell dir vor, meine Fernbedienung hat sogar ein Knopf, da brauch ich nicht mal ein Tastenkürzel. WAHNSINN!


 
an deiner Stelle würde ich mal auf deinen "Tonfall" aufpassen... ich hab damit keinen angegriffen.


----------



## ColorMe (9. September 2012)

> Davor hieß es noch es habe sich nichts verschlimmert.


Sry, nutze kein Programm was die Mauswege misst, sonst könnte ich darüber genauer Aussage treffen. ;D
Vollkommen weg ist deine Transparenz ja nicht. Um die 5% dürften das bei der Taskleiste ja noch sein.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. September 2012)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Nein gibt es nicht. Es gibt das WMC7 welches einfach nur per Produktschlüssel hinzufügbar ist.


 Soweit ich das richtig lese, ist das WMC in Win 8 eine neue Version: 





> Während der Entwicklung haben wir ermittelt, welche  Medienwiedergabemöglichkeiten wir integrieren werden, um eine stabile  Plattform zu gewährleisten. Die Medienlandschaft hat sich seit der  Veröffentlichung von Windows 7 erheblich verändert.


[Quelle: https://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8_de/arch...nter-unter-windows-160-8.aspx?Redirected=true]


----------



## Locuza (9. September 2012)

hwk schrieb:


> Eure Diskussion um die Mauswege zeigt mir nur... dass viele nicht wissen, dass sehr vieles mit der Tastatur angenehmer zu bedienen ist über Shortcuts etc  zum Herunterfahren kann man z.B. auch Alt+F4 auf dem Desktop Drücken! Mach ich bei Windows 8 zumindest aufm Laptop :x
> Ich denke jeder sollte für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er mit Windows 8 klar kommt oder nicht. Da muss man keinen Glaubenskrieg draus machen...


 So ganz einfach ist das dann auch nicht und welch Zufall, es trifft wieder mich besonders 
Also Tastenkürzel sind oft der schnellste Weg, auch damals, das ist im Grunde kein Argument. 
Es geht eher darum eine Navigationsmöglichkeit zu haben die konsistent und relativ schnell aus zu führen ist, ohne die Geräte wechseln zu müssen. Also so ein ständiges, muss jetzt auf der Tastatur etwas drücken, dann mit der Hand wieder zurück zur Maus und dann wieder zur Tastatur, darf nicht sein. 
Ich habe noch einen Computertisch, wo meine Tastatur im Schiebefach ist und wenn ich jetzt für simple Sachen etwas drücken müsste, würde ich wahnsinnig werden. 

W8 hat mit diesem splitting auf jeden Fall einige Inkonsistenzen die einige, je nach Nutzerverhalten, stark und manche kaum treffen. Mich stört unglaublich vieles. 
Also was ich cool finde ist auf jeden Fall das schnelle booten, der bessere Taskmanager und die Metro-Oberfläche, als Programmmüllhalde, welcher meinen Desktop sauber hält, aber das sind natürlich keine Features die überhaupt jemals einen Kaufanreiz setzen würden, in Relation zu den Nachteilen. 
Ich finde die Standardausführung von W8 einfach miserabel. Dennoch werde ich mir für 15 Euro eine Pro-Lizenz kaufen und dann später per Hacks versuchen das Gröbste wieder so hinzurichten, wie es sein sollte, aber mehr als 15 Euro wäre mir so etwas niemals wert.


----------



## hwk (9. September 2012)

Ich find es auch ganz nett, dass sie es mit Windows 8 mal hinbekommen haben, dass man ISO Images und Festplattenimages nun ohne Zusatztools etc mounten kann.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. September 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich finde die Standardausführung von W8 einfach miserabel. Dennoch werde ich mir für 15 Euro eine Pro-Lizenz kaufen und dann später per Hacks versuchen das Gröbste wieder so hinzurichten, wie es sein sollte, aber mehr als 15 Euro wäre mir so etwas niemals wert.


 Der Unterbau ist definitiv sehenswert, allerdings "out of the box" für mich nicht benutzbar. Warum soll ich mich an ein (in meinen Augen halbgares) Bedienkonzept gewöhnen. Müssen tu ich gerade nicht, Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3rd Party Tools funktionieren noch, was es recht einfach macht Dinge zu umgehen. Gadgets lassen sich nachrüsten, die Tweaks sind zum Teil schon da (siehe meine Sig )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ob sich das lohnt ist eine witzige Frage. Ich zumindest habe kein Problem damit, das Beste aus beiden Welten zu nutzen.


----------



## ColorMe (9. September 2012)

@mae1cum77 
Wo steht dort was von Windows Media Center 8?
Ich lese nur Windows Media Center FÜR Windows 8...
Das einzige was neu ist, ist WMC7 um einige Funktionen und Support seitens MS zu beschneiden.


----------



## floh315 (9. September 2012)

Ich würde sagen es könnte sich auf tablets gut machn und halt mit dem win phone


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. September 2012)

ColorMe schrieb:


> @mae1cum77
> Wo steht dort was von Windows Media Center 8?
> Ich lese nur Windows Media Center FÜR Windows 8...
> Das einzige was neu ist, ist WMC7 um einige Funktionen und Support seitens MS zu beschneiden.


Nope, so einfach ist es nicht. Ist schon eine Weiterentwicklung, die auch die Unterstützung der neuen UI umfaßt (Apps mit Wiedergabefunktionalität) und den neuen Multimonitorsupport. Beschnitten wurde lediglich die Wiedergabe von optischen Medien.


----------



## Locuza (9. September 2012)

hwk schrieb:


> Ich find es auch ganz nett, dass sie es mit Windows 8 mal hinbekommen haben, dass man ISO Images und Festplattenimages nun ohne Zusatztools etc mounten kann.


Das ist nett, aber bei dem Rest haben sie irgendwie versagt. Ein PDF-Reader der nur ein schlechter Scherz sein kann. 
Da kommt man weiterhin nicht um Drittanbieter-Tools herum und als App überhaupt ganz schrecklich von seiner Arbeitsumgebung in ein Fullscreen-Dokument zu wechseln.



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Der Unterbau ist definitiv sehenswert, allerdings "out of the box" für mich nicht benutzbar.
> [...]
> Ob sich das lohnt ist eine witzige Frage. Ich zumindest habe kein Problem damit, das Beste aus beiden Welten zu nutzen.


Also der Unterbau ist auch der Grund, wieso ich das Teil überhaupt kaufe. "Das Beste aus beiden Welten" trifft bei mir aber nicht zu. 
Die "Modern-UI" ist wie gesagt, für mich nur als Programmmüllhalde zu verwenden und ansonsten habe ich keine einzigen Vorteile entdecken können.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. September 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Also der Unterbau ist auch der Grund, wieso ich das Teil überhaupt kaufe. "Das Beste aus beiden Welten" trifft bei mir aber nicht zu.
> Die "Modern-UI" ist wie gesagt, für mich nur als Programmmüllhalde zu verwenden und ansonsten habe ich keine einzigen Vorteile entdecken können.


 Deshalb sind bei mir etwa 90% der "Metro"-UI-Bits deaktiviert. Es kommen eigentlich nur noch die "Öffnen mit"-Popups (Autostart aller Medien ist generell deaktiviert, ich bin hier bei mir der Admin! deshalb keine derartigen Popups). Startscreen, Charms-Bar und damit verbundene Apps sind Geschichte. Taskmanager, Kopiermanager und Ribbons bleiben erhalten.


----------



## ColorMe (9. September 2012)

> Beschnitten wurde lediglich die Wiedergabe von optischen Medien.


Fehlender TV-Tuner und Fernbedienungssupport kommt hinzu.
Es ist und bleibt kein Windows Media Center 8. Das Fängt beim Design an und hört bei der Funktionalität auf.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. September 2012)

Wenn Du es so sehen willst....  will ich Dich nicht aufhalten. Unter Win 8 läuft meine Aver-TV-Software perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Pimplegionär (9. September 2012)

Also ich bleib auch bei win7 64bit , ich könnte heute noch kotzen ,das ich mir damals so viel Spiele gekauft habe und die dann erstmal nicht unter win7 funktionierten 

Erst nach Monaten kam dann der ein oder andere Patch raus , oder man muss zig Sachen umstellen (z.B. Kompatipilitätsmodus ) ODER es laufen bis heute nicht alle Spiele z.B. Age of Empires 3 ,wird offiziel von Windows nicht unterstützt in der 64er Edt. aber es ist ein  Windows Produkt  

So und laut den ersten Test gibts hier auch schon wieder Probs das nicht alles läuft ...

Also ich schau mir vllt win9 an


----------



## hfb (9. September 2012)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Wie Jedoch wird Windows 8 bisher fast nur auf Modern UI reduziert und das wird dem OS einfach nicht gerecht. Der Rest scheint aber ja wahrscheinlich so gut zu sein, dass es darüber keinen Redebedarf gibt.


 
Zum Xten Mal, TUFKAM ist der Kern des Problems, daher kann sehr wohl darauf reduziert werden. Die durchaus vorhandenen Neuerungen und Verbesserungen würden wir nämlich alle gern nutzen. Wenn nur TUFKAM nicht wäre. 



ColorMe schrieb:


> Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert. Sowas haben eben Livetiles an sich... Dir müsste Android und Windows Phone ja total gegen den Strich gehen.


 
Stell dir vor, deshalb mag ich keine Livetiles. Von Android und Win Phone hab ich keine Ahnung, ich habe kein Handy.

Und den saudämlichen Spruch mit dem 21. Jahrhundert erzähle bitte der Telekom. Ich hätte nämlich gegen eine permanent
verfügbare Hochgeschwindigkeitsleitung absolut nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. September 2012)

TU*I*FKAM >> *T*he *UI* *F*ormerly *K*nown *A*s *M*etro...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hbf878 (9. September 2012)

Research schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand auf der IFA WIn8 Tablets gesehen? Ich nicht.





			
				Research schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst mit Touchscrenn isses Mist. Und ja. Auf der IFA getestet.


was denn jetzt? gabs windows-8-tablets auf der ifa? oder hast du eins getestet, ohne es zu sehen?
ich hab jedenfalls sowohl tablets mit windows-8-oberfläche gesehen als auch getestet. eigentlich fand ich sie ganz cool. aber auf nem pc mit hd-auflösung komme ich mir bei windows 8 wenn ich irgendwelche gesten ausführe und vor allem beim neuen office mit diesen überdimensionierten schaltflächen mit meinem cursor wie ein idiot vor. hoffentlich (auch wenn es überhaupt nicht danach aussieht) bringt microsoft noch die möglichkeit, das ganze in einem "desktop-modus" laufen zu lassen, ohne kacheln und so. sonst sehe ich echt schlechte chancen . 

hbf


----------



## hfb (9. September 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> TUFKAM >> *T*he *U*I *F*ormerly *K*nown *A*s *M*etro...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Soviel Buchstaben ist es nicht wert, daher ohne "I". Tastaturen verschleissen auch irgendwann, da muss man sparen.
Das G bei GUI entfällt hier ebenfalls, da an TUFKAM absolut nix graphical ist. Da ist ne Kommandozeile noch optisch
reizvoller.
Ich hab das Zitat gleich korrigiert.


----------



## Research (10. September 2012)

hbf878 schrieb:


> was denn jetzt? gabs windows-8-tablets auf der ifa? oder hast du eins getestet, ohne es zu sehen?[]


 
Wie in früheren Posts geschrieben habe ich die Smartphones getestet. Du hast richtig erkannt: Die Tablets nicht. Nach den Handys will ich das auch gar nicht.


----------



## Spinal (10. September 2012)

Um mir auch mal ein Bild von Win 8 Pro zu machen, habe ich es nun auf einen Laptop installiert, auf dem vorher Win Vista lief. Ich habe noch nicht viel getestet, aber meine ersten Eindrücke sind auch zwiegespalten.
Ich denke, Microsoft macht mit Win 8 nur einen Zwischenschritt zu einem Betriebssystem, komplett im Metro Stil. Gerade für weniger erfahrene Nutzer ist das eine feine Sache, komplizierte Einstellungen usw. werden vor dem Nutzer verborgen und erleichtern somit das Arbeiten. Aber für versierte Nutzer ist das natürlich eher eine Bevormundung. Win 8 ist ja quasi ein Hybrid, wahrscheinlich alleine schon aus Kompatibilitätsgründen, der zwischen alter und neuer Oberfläche hin und her schaltet. Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich mich daran gewöhnen kann, denn den Startbutton vermisse ich jetzt schon schmerzlich. Viele Einstellungen habe ich noch gar nicht gefunden. Dafür funktioniert die Suche ganz gut und das Design allgemein gefällt mir schon.
Also ich muss sagen, ich finde Win 8 ist ein Kompromiss und jeder Kompromiss ist ein fauler Kompromiss. Aber ich werde weiter testen und schau mal wie gut es klappt. Gibt bestimmt auch einige nette Neuerungen die ich noch gar nicht gesehen habe.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Pimplegionär (18. September 2012)

So hab auch Win8 auf den Laptop draufgespielt , 4 Tage getestet , meine Frau , mein Bruder , mein Nachbar , ich selber ,   ......Fazit : runter mit dem Müll , Win7 64 bit wieder drauf ..alle Happy 

Und auch die Nachbars Kinder hab ich dran gelassen , weil Kinder viel schneller lernen als wir Erwachsene , und die fanden diese Metro-Oberfläche alle schlecht und zu bunt ...und die haben den Laptop gequält , wie Kinder halt so sind.

Überlegt mal selbst mit diesen Touch-Screens !? ha , die kleinen kommen mit Nutella und Pommesfinger da her und du kannst jeden Tag den Bildschirm sauber machen ....


----------

